# Chad Ford: Timberwolves Leaning Toward Hawes At 7



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Chad Ford has reported that several league sources have indicated that the Wolves are very high on the Washington Center. 



> High On Hawes
> Jun 16 - ESPN.com's Chad Ford reports several league sources say the Minnesota Timberwolves are very high on Spencer Hawes.
> 
> After his workout against Joakim Noah last week, the Wolves are leaning toward taking him with the No. 7 pick. Word is that Kevin McHale sees a lot of himself in Hawes.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Not surprised. I think he would be one player who has the potential to be a good center in the league but at the same time could be called the biggest bust 5 years from now. He has the moves and a good jump shot, it is just a matter of him gaining another 50-80 pounds, and that for him has to be a realistic goal... If Brewer and Noah are gone, I would not be dissapointed by the pick. I mean, the guy would learn a lot here, and the timberwolves would proabably be the place where he would reach his full potential with Garnett, McHale, Madsen and Howard all here. Madsen will beat the guy up but at the same time, Madsen has played with Shaq.... More and more, I like the guy and would defantly be a good project... Outside of Oden, Hawes could easily be the best big in this draft 5 years from now... Or he could be the worst pick... Thats the only scary part.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm much more comfortable with drafting Noah. He'd be a great back-up to Blount, and the kid says he'd love it here. Hawes may be better in the end, but I don't want the risk. Do we really need another offensive-minded center? If Noah & Brewer are gone I would have to take Hawes though.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Truth is, I know nothing about this guy. What's his pro and con?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

NBADraft.net:


> NBA Comparison: Brad Miller
> Strengths: Hawes is very long and has very good hands. He runs the floor very well for his size. His ball-handling, is fantastic, especially in the open court, as he played a lot of guard before his reaching his full height. Hawes is very smooth on the court, and has a great, soft touch around the basket. He possesses good shooting form, and has range out to three point distance, but is only consistent to about 18 feet. He is very fundamentally sound, with excellent footwork in the post. He will immediately be one of the best passing big men in the country, whether it’s out of the post, double team, in the open court, or on the perimeter. He is a decent shot-blocker, but does position himself well on defense.
> 
> Weaknesses: Definitely needs to bulk up more for life in the paint in college. He needs to develop alternate post moves. He lacks great quickness. He will occasionally settle for taking outside shots instead of attacking from the post. His rebounding skills could be improved. Spencer is not an amazing athlete and has trouble with smaller quicker opponents. He could improve his overall defense.
> ...


ESPN.com:


> Draft Projection: Lottery
> 
> Similarities: Vlade Divac
> 
> ...


----------



## A_12_92 (Jan 7, 2007)

prefer noah, wolves should go behind noah, noah will fit better here that hawes, 
and about the similarities with divac, well i think divac was a great a player, im a big fan of serbian basket (yes, including jaric), but i think that the league is changing, and has changed in the last time, and i dont think that a player like divac will be great now, better draft noah


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Noah is the better fit, and I am entirely sold on him for us. However McHale sees himself in Hawes... :-\


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

So typical of McHale, so I'm not surprised by this.


----------



## A_12_92 (Jan 7, 2007)

if mchale has the possibility of draft noah, and draft hawes (what is probably to happend), i will hate him even more, he cant draft hawes only because he think is like him, only one more think to say FIRE MCFAIL


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'd be ok with passing on Brewer. I like our wing, but Hawes over Noah would put me over the edge..


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Hawes upside dwarfs that of Noah. First off go back to highschool Hawes is a consensus top 4(at worst) player in a class with Oden and Durant, Noah consensus 25-30. Hawes is a legit 5, Noah will almost be a tweener even at 7ft. Noah is a better athlete in terms of vertical and footspeed(not footwork necessarily) i will give him that. Hawes has a killer lowpost game, can shoot to 20 ft with acuracy and shoot freethrows, Noah...not.


Did someone actually say Hawes needs to put on 50-80 lbs? making him 295-325.Please tell me that was a typo.

One more thing, I was saying Hawes to the T-Wolves a week or two ago, why are people quoting Ford?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Hawes' game may be much nicer, but this is a new NBA era. Even with a superstar like KG next to him Hawes will need to run, and keep it going next to the athletic freaks of other team's frontcourt. We have an offensive center already in Blount, and even though Hawes will be much better. Noah fits much nicer. He brings energy, rebounding, defense, and character. He loves Minnesota, and Minnesota will love him. I will only accept Hawes as our pick if Noah is taken early.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

rainman said:


> Hawes upside dwarfs that of Noah. *First off go back to highschool Hawes is a consensus top 4(at worst) player in a class with Oden and Durant, Noah consensus 25-30.* Hawes is a legit 5, Noah will almost be a tweener even at 7ft. Noah is a better athlete in terms of vertical and footspeed(not footwork necessarily) i will give him that. Hawes has a killer lowpost game, can shoot to 20 ft with acuracy and shoot freethrows, Noah...not.


You consider it a good thing that Hawes was top 4 in high school and Noah top 25-30? To me that shows that Noah has improved tremendously while Hawes has improved very little.

Sorry, but I do not want a project player. Unless Hawes can provide at least 11/8 for this team in year 1, I don't want him. We do not have a young enough team to bring in project players. We are not in rebuilding mode, we are in win now mode. Even if best case scenario happened and Hawes became a great player, it would be 3 or 4 years from now when Garnett is in his mid 30s and playing for another team. But knowing this franchise worst-case scenario is more likely for Hawes, being out of the league in 4 or 5 years. Looks like a big stiff to me.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Hawes' game may be much nicer, but this is a new NBA era. Even with a superstar like KG next to him Hawes will need to run, and keep it going next to the athletic freaks of other team's frontcourt. We have an offensive center already in Blount, and even though Hawes will be much better. Noah fits much nicer. He brings energy, rebounding, defense, and character. He loves Minnesota, and Minnesota will love him. I will only accept Hawes as our pick if Noah is taken early.


Fair enough, but what wins championships? Shaq didnt run, Duncan doesnt run? Detroit wasnt a running team. I think you pick Hawes(who turned 19 in april) to help this team in the post KG era.

One more thing, although i did pick Hawes to go to Minny i do think the 5th pick is in play(along with the 3rd and 4th), anyone trading up to 5 is doing it to take Hawes.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Even if Hawes plays decent his first year, he isn't bringing what we need. We have a major lack of rebounding, energy, and defense upfront. Hawes brings us scoring, but that would be a much better fit in Chicago.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Hawes realisticly needs to put on another 20-30 pounds, the guy looks like he weighs a buck 50... Anyways, I thinka realistic comparison would be Nenad Kristic. Hawes has a really nice jumper and good post moves... Noah could realisticly be a good guy off the bench. Hawes could be an all star center in a few years. I love Brewer, so if the Wolves pass on Brewer and take Hawes, I will be a bit upset... 

I must say though, this is probably the first year all of us seem to be divided on the pick... Usually we are all for a certian player and the wolves take someone else.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Yeah... just looked at his stats... 6.4 rebounds in 28 minutes? Uh, no thanks. We already had one all-offensive, no-rebounding big in Mark Blount. We don't need another.

All that would do is take away playing time from Craig Smith, who appears to be a significantly better player right now. I also read on Pioneer Press website that Smith has trimmed down, losing about 10 pounds so far (wants to lose another 5).


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'd love for us to draft Brewer, but if that happens and we dont address our frontcourt we have a big problem.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> Hawes realisticly needs to put on another 20-30 pounds, the guy looks like he weighs a buck 50... Anyways, I thinka realistic comparison would be Nenad Kristic. Hawes has a really nice jumper and good post moves... Noah could realisticly be a good guy off the bench. Hawes could be an all star center in a few years. I love Brewer, so if the Wolves pass on Brewer and take Hawes, I will be a bit upset...
> 
> I must say though, this is probably the first year all of us seem to be divided on the pick... Usually we are all for a certian player and the wolves take someone else.


Hawes is 245, when did you see him last?. His ideal playing weight should be about 260. Better offensive game than Kristic, needs to work on his defensive rebounding, added size and strength will help in that area. If you guys dont take him Charlotte or Chicago will be glad to oblige.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The thing is that a draft that is this deep with bigs does not happen a lot. If there is a good big on the board, you need to take him. But I understand where everyone comes from, Hawes is not an ideal pick at 7...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Noah Noah Noah. I need to get McFail picking Hawes out of my mind!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> The thing is that a draft that is this deep with bigs does not happen a lot. If there is a good big on the board, you need to take him. But I understand where everyone comes from, Hawes is not an ideal pick at 7...



You're right he isnt an ideal pick at 7. If he's as good as some think then he should go no later than 5, if not then he needs to go later than 7. I agree with you.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

rainman said:


> You're right he isnt an ideal pick at 7. If he's as good as some think then he should go no later than 5, if not then he needs to go later than 7. I agree with you.


Well I think the top 2 are obvious and then after that it goes Wright then Horford, which could be switched around... Conley Jr. could also go there. I think people are overrating Horford and Wright. But after 4, anyone could really go as it is for the bigs. I think you are not seeing Hawes name in their because the guy is pretty weak and is not going to be able to guard the Shaqs or Duncansin the low post every night. Noah and Yi are actually a lot more publicized, so in most mock drafts, these guys tend to be higher. I honestly think Hawes would be a pretty good pick... I will give it a week and I am going to assume you guys will be all over him too lol... kinda like how noone liked the idea of picking Noah, and now everyone loves him.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> Well I think the top 2 are obvious and then after that it goes Wright then Horford, which could be switched around... Conley Jr. could also go there. I think people are overrating Horford and Wright. But after 4, anyone could really go as it is for the bigs. I think you are not seeing Hawes name in their because the guy is pretty weak and is not going to be able to guard the Shaqs or Duncansin the low post every night. Noah and Yi are actually a lot more publicized, so in most mock drafts, these guys tend to be higher. I honestly think Hawes would be a pretty good pick... I will give it a week and I am going to assume you guys will be all over him too lol... kinda like how noone liked the idea of picking Noah, and now everyone loves him.


I dont think Wright is in the mix at 3 or 4. At 3 the Hawks are going to trade out of that spot and someone will trade up to get Yi, Horford is a lock to go 4th. If Boston picks 5th its anyone's guess who they take, my guess is someone trades up if they want Hawes. Wright is a good fit for the bucks. Translated my top 6 as of now;

Oden
Durant
Yi
Horford
Hawes
Wright 

That's my take.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Man when did everyone on this board fall in love with Noah? I think that Hawes not only has the potential to be a better player in the future, but I think he will be a better player right away.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Based on what? Noah has better stats, in fewer minutes, playing on a better team. Sounds like Hawes is the project player of the two.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Better stats? Noah averaged 2 more boards a game and Hawes got about 3 more points per game, and the rest are nearly identical. Not to mention Hawes is a full 3 YEARS younger than Noah. Want to compare Spencer's stats to Noahs his freshman year, where Joakim averaged a not so steller 3 ppg, 2.5 rpg. 

Why else is Hawes more ready to make an impact? He is just straight up a better basketball player. Yes, Noah is a better athlete and will make contributions based on hustle, but thats about it. Your not going to get Noah to hit an open shot, or take defenders off of KG.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

bruno34115 said:


> Better stats? Noah averaged 2 more boards a game and Hawes got about 3 more points per game, and the rest are nearly identical.


Not identical, better for Noah in every category. Hawes played 3 more minutes per game than Noah, while being weaker in every single statistical category except ppg. And even then, Noah scores 3 points less (in fewer minutes) but does score at a significantly better clip (60% vs. 53%). Oh, Hawes is a better free throw shooter, congrats to him.




> Not to mention Hawes is a full 3 YEARS younger than Noah. Want to compare Spencer's stats to Noahs his freshman year, where Joakim averaged a not so steller 3 ppg, 2.5 rpg.


Not relevant, since we're not talking about their respective potential, we're talking about their productivity in their rookie year (and so should compare their most recent playing season).

Just to throw this out there, Hawes stats are still comparable to Craig Smith's freshman year stats.



> Why else is Hawes more ready to make an impact? He is just straight up a better basketball player. Yes, Noah is a better athlete and will make contributions based on hustle, but thats about it. Your not going to get Noah to hit an open shot, or take defenders off of KG.


If he's a "straight up better basketball player" then why does he have worse stats, despite playing for a weaker team and with significantly weaker teammates? Why did he only grab 6.4 rebounds in 29 minutes of action (at 7'0" tall)?

Hey, this guy may be great down the road, I seriously don't have the foggiest idea. It's even possible that he's better as a rookie, stranger things have happened, but the evidence doesn't suggest it.

I think Noah could be a good compliment to Garnett. Garnett is a good passer, so if Noah will simply cut to the basket he can get a lot of easy layups (and we know he can score around the basket). As I said before, we already have a big who can score but doesn't grab rebounds (Blount) on the team.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

You are seriously delusional if you think Noah has better basketball skills than Spencer Hawes. Hawes at the very minimum his rookie season will knock down open jumpers. Noah, who knows what he will do his rookie year. I liked him a lot for his hustle and heart, I actually got to meet him after the Elite Eight game at the Dome, good guy, but simply I dont think he possess the basketball skills necessary to become a great NBA player.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

bruno34115 said:


> You are seriously delusional if you think Noah has better basketball skills than Spencer Hawes. *Hawes at the very minimum his rookie season will knock down open jumpers.* Noah, who knows what he will do his rookie year. I liked him a lot for his hustle and heart, I actually got to meet him after the Elite Eight game at the Dome, good guy, but simply I dont think he possess the basketball skills necessary to become a great NBA player.


We've already have one in Blount. We need a presence, I mean, presence that would give us defense inside and rebounding, I hope so.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I didn't say he has better "basketball skills", I said that he's a better basketball player (whether skills are involved or not) as of right now. Not 3 years from now or 5 years from now, but the evidence is completely in favor of Noah as of right now. I think you're talking more about Hawes supposed potential and I wasn't talking about that at all. I'll let the scouts analyze potential.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

No I am saying that right now Spencer Hawes is a better basketball player than Joakim Noah.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Ok. I hope you're right, because that's who it seems we're probably getting. I don't see it, but I hope you're right.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Juxtaposed said:


> We've already have one in Blount. We need a presence, I mean, presence that would give us defense inside and rebounding, I hope so.


Exactly!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Hawes is officially in, if he goes to the Wolves are they more likely to trade KG or less, my take is the big ticket wont care for that move and that's probably an understatement?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

According to Chad Ford's tier system...

Spencer Hawes
Joakim Noah
Corey Brwer
Jeff Green
Al Thornton
Julian Wright


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

XMATTHEWX said:


> According to Chad Ford's tier system...
> 
> Spencer Hawes
> Joakim Noah
> ...



Dont like that Tier.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

rainman said:


> Dont like that Tier.


That isn't a tier, just who we should look at in order.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Yeah, there's no way we draft a project player and keep Garnett. Unfortunately.


----------

